# Siege of Mirkwood - 01. Dezember US



## DiDibew (29. September 2009)

Hallo!
Das Release Datum steht fest. In der USA ist es der 01. Dezember. Vermutlich in Europa der 3. Dezember. Hier ist der Post von einem Turbine Mitglied:



> THE LORD OF THE RINGS ONLINE™: SIEGE OF MIRKWOOD™ TO LAUNCH ON DECEMBER 1ST
> 
> Turbine Unveils Special Pre-Launch Offers Including the New LOTRO Adventurer's Pack
> 
> ...


----------



## lausebengel08 (29. September 2009)

hab gestern noch gesagt kommt erst im Dezember und alle haben gesagt ne das kommt viel eher 
naja früher wer mir lieber gewesen^^


----------



## FaronDanteAntagonist (29. September 2009)

uaha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *freu*
leider werd ichs erstmal nich spielen können. weil: erstens: mein dummer jäger noch bei 56.5 rum hängt und zweitens: ich keine 18 bin (outing als kiddy^^) was heisst ich keine kreditkarte habe und somit das spiel nicht kaufen kann.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(is ja nur online kaufbar.. -.- xD )

lg faron


----------



## lausebengel08 (29. September 2009)

FaronDanteAntagonist schrieb:


> uaha
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




das ist nur bei den amis so wir bekommen hundert pro ne andere bezahl option oder mehrere


----------



## lausebengel08 (29. September 2009)

gibt nun auch jede menge neue bilder auf der hompage 
in trailer wer noch nice zum einstimmen XD


----------



## Gocu (29. September 2009)

lausebengel08 schrieb:


> das ist nur bei den amis so wir bekommen hundert pro ne andere bezahl option oder mehrere



Auf jeden Fall wird PayPal und Click & Buy dabei sein. Bisher konnte man damit alles bei HdRO bezahlen und das sollte sich mit dem AddOn nicht ändern.


----------



## lausebengel08 (29. September 2009)

Gocu schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall wird PayPal und Click & Buy dabei sein. Bisher konnte man damit alles bei HdRO bezahlen und das sollte sich mit dem AddOn nicht ändern.




GOCU dir glaub ich nix mehr du hast gestern noch gesagt dezember ist viel zu spät und nun siehe da  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

hehe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gocu (29. September 2009)

lausebengel08 schrieb:


> GOCU dir glaub ich nix mehr du hast gestern noch gesagt dezember ist viel zu spät und nun siehe da
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Warum bringen die das denn nicht einen Tag früher raus?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber egal, ich mein wieso sollte Codemasters aufeinmal PayPal und Click & Buy abschaffen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DiDibew (29. September 2009)

Gocu schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall wird PayPal und Click & Buy dabei sein. Bisher konnte man damit alles bei HdRO bezahlen und das sollte sich mit dem AddOn nicht ändern.




Selbst wenn... 
Click&Buy und Pay Pal ist auch ab 18. Also wird das nix für ihn. Die einzigste Möglichkeit ist Überweisung. Aber das hat CM ja noch nicht hinbekommen


----------



## Gocu (29. September 2009)

DiDibew schrieb:


> Selbst wenn...
> Click&Buy und Pay Pal ist auch ab 18. Also wird das nix für ihn.



Echt? Ich weiß nicht ob es schon immer so war oder ob sie die Regeln geändert haben, aber ich bin bei beiden angemeldet und das seit ich 15 oder 16 bin. Bisher gab es auch keine Probleme und ich bezahle oft damit. Ein Einzelfall kann ea auch nicht sein, denn ich kenne genug die PayPal und/oder Click & Buy haben und noch nicht 18 sind.


----------



## DiDibew (29. September 2009)

> Echt? Ich weiß nicht ob es schon immer so war oder ob sie die Regeln geändert haben, aber ich bin bei beiden angemeldet und das seit ich 15 oder 16 bin. Bisher gab es auch keine Probleme und ich bezahle oft damit. Ein Einzelfall kann ea auch nicht sein, denn ich kenne genug die PayPal und/oder Click & Buy haben und noch nicht 18 sind.



Ja. Mein kleinster Bruder ist 17 geworden und wollte sich anmelden. Aber aus Rechtsgründen ist es nicht möglich.

Man kann natürlich ein anderes Alter angeben, dass ist aber auch rechtswiedrig bei Geldhandel.

Edit: Originaler Text bei Registrierung von Pay Pal



> Sie müssen mindestens 18 Jahre alt sein, um PayPal nutzen zu dürfen. Anhand Ihres Geburtsdatums überprüfen wir, ob Ihre Anmeldedaten korrekt sind.


----------



## lausebengel08 (29. September 2009)

wird bestimmt in Europa eine dvd box geben mit in zettel drinn wo in code drauf ist 100 % 
und kostet dafür 19,99 Euro


----------



## Vetaro (29. September 2009)

Was ihr noch überhaupt nicht erwähnt habt, was ich sehr nennenswert finde, ist der Abschnitt für Besitzer eines LTAs.

Wer bereits ein Lifetime-Abo hat (wie ich ), bekommt für's Vorbestellen des Adventure Pack Siege of Mirkwood kostenlos dazu. Das heisst effektiv, dass Lifetime-Spieler die zwei Charakterslots und die neue Reitziege kostenlos erhalten.

Nochmal, diese Informationen gelten aktuell _nur für Amerika und sind noch nicht für Europa bestätigt._ Ich weiß ja, wie gerne ihr Falschinformationen verbreitet.


----------



## DiDibew (29. September 2009)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Was ihr noch überhaupt nicht erwähnt habt, was ich sehr nennenswert finde, ist der Abschnitt für Besitzer eines LTAs.
> 
> Wer bereits ein Lifetime-Abo hat (wie ich
> 
> ...




Das Adventure Pack kostet aber auch Geld 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und das Adventure Pack galt ja als die Version mit Zusatz Inhalten also Collectors Edition. Ich wüsste nicht, wieso sie uns zwei Slots verwehren würden...


----------



## lausebengel08 (29. September 2009)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Was ihr noch überhaupt nicht erwähnt habt, was ich sehr nennenswert finde, ist der Abschnitt für Besitzer eines LTAs.
> 
> Wer bereits ein Lifetime-Abo hat (wie ich
> 
> ...




irgendwie versteh ich das aber nicht sry ich habe auch ein LTA aber bekomme ich jetzt das add on kostenlos oder die Charakterslots und die Ziege?
wofür soll ich was vorbestellen wenns das eh kostenlos gibt uii jetzt bin ich ganz wirr im kopf


----------



## lausebengel08 (29. September 2009)

DiDibew schrieb:


> Das Adventure Pack kostet aber auch Geld
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



hä?


----------



## Morloth (29. September 2009)

Erst Dezember?JAAAA Doch nicht 2x kaufen...bekomme in 4 WOchen meinen neune PC!!^^


----------



## Vetaro (29. September 2009)

Es wurden, nach meinem Textverständnis, angekündigt:

LotRO: *Siege of Mirkwood* (Erweiterung)  20 $ - Erscheint am 1. Dezember '09

LotRO: *Adventurer's Pack* (ohne Erweiterung, +2 character Slots, +1 geteilter Lagerraum für Account)
 (Für Preorder: +Umhang mit 8% schneller laufen, +"Dusky Nimblefoot" Ziege)  20 $ - Erscheint am 1. Dezember '09

Wer sich also das Adventurer's pack vorbestellt und bereits ein LTA besitzt, bekommt _kostenlos dazu_ Siege of Mirkwood.


So wie es sich mir darbietet sind die Inhalte der beiden Pakete also voneinander separat: Wer SoM bestellt, bekommt keine Charakterslots, und wer das Adventure pack bestelt, bekommt kein SoM.
Vorbestellen sollt ihr ausserdem erstmal gar nichts, weil das Informationen für Amerika sind und wir noch gar nicht wissen, wie das bei uns aussehen wird.


----------



## Norei (30. September 2009)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Vorbestellen sollt ihr ausserdem erstmal gar nichts, weil das Informationen für Amerika sind und wir noch gar nicht wissen, wie das bei uns aussehen wird.


Hihi, hab schon vorbestellt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Desdinova (1. Oktober 2009)

DiDibew schrieb:


> Any current or former player who renews or upgrades their subscription to any multi-month plan by October 31st gets the Siege of Mirkwood digital expansion for FREE!



Diesen Satz möchte ich noch aufgreifen, da ich aktuell monatlich entscheide, ob ich weiterspiele oder nicht und die Option dadurch recht interessant ist.

Übersetzung:
_Jeder derzeitige oder frühere Spieler, der bis zum 31. Oktober seinen Zugang durch ein mehrmonatiges Abonnement verlängert oder erneuert, bekommt "Siege of Mirkwood" umsonst._

Also falls man ohnehin vor hat, die Erweiterung zu kaufen und aktuell noch monatlich zahlt, wäre jetzt natürlich ein günstiger Zeipunkt ein 3-Monatsabo abzuschließen.


----------



## Vetaro (1. Oktober 2009)

bei hdro.de spielen sie mit der idee, ein abo abzuschließen und direkt wieder zu löschen. Ich gehe aber davon aus, dass die Idee ist, dass man es *jetzt* abschließen muss, damit man es bis *dann* angelassen haben muss, damit man es dann auch bekommt.


----------



## ToxicAvenger (1. Oktober 2009)

Jo macht sonst wohl keinen Sinn.

Mal ehrlich, ich finds vollkommen okay so (also wenn es in EU so wird wie in den USA). Ich meine das CM Geld verdienen will ist doch wohl jedem klar, oder? Und die Möglichkeiten die gegeben sind, bisher nur in USA bestätig, ergeben wirklich die Möglichkeit für viele Spieler das Packet für 20$ zu erhalten.

Seht es mal so wenn das LTA für 150€ angeboten WÜRDE hätter Ihr beim EinMonats-Abo für 12€ (glaube ich zumindest), die Kohle nach einem Jahr wieder raus. Ist doch geil.

Das/ Angebot(e) richtet sich eben an Langzeitspieler bzw. soll diese erzeugen, würde ich genauso machen als Codemasters.

Gott is groß!

Tox


----------



## Flixl (1. Oktober 2009)

*gelöscht*


----------



## Vetaro (1. Oktober 2009)

Nur mal zum Vergleich:

Premiumdienst Charakter umbenennen: 10 $
Premiumdienst Charaktertransfer: 25 $ (!)
2 Charakterslots + Accountbankfach: 20 $

Es regt sich doch auch niemand über Charaktertransfers auf. 10 $ für einen Charakterslot finde ich - verhältnismäßig zu den anderen Angeboten - ziemlich okay.

Die ganze unangemessene Aufregung kommt doch nur, weil das jetzt im Zusammenhang mit der Erweiterung genannt wird.

Stellt euch vor, das Adventure pack wäre irgendwann im März rausgekommen. Würde sich dann jemand drüber ärgern? Oder wenn die gebotenen Optionen allesamt als premiumdienst online angeboten würden. Ich bin mir sicher, dann wären die Gamecard-Spieler gekommen und hätten sich beschwert, dass es das nicht im Handel gibt.


----------



## Telkir (1. Oktober 2009)

Ich dächte gelesen zu haben, dass man lediglich ein aktives Abo zum Zeitpunkt des Releases (zumindest bei der US-Version) braucht und dann automatisch die Vorzüge einfährt. Hinzu kommen besondere Boni (Gegenstände), die man nur erhält, wenn man bereits vor dem Release eine Pre-Order abgibt.

Das Adventurepack finde ich persönlich auch etwas happig, da aber jeder aktive Spieler in irgendeiner Weise eine Vergünstigung erhält und das Pack keine Voraussetzung für das kommende Addon ist, ist das mMn zu verschmerzen.

Als LTA-Besitzer spart man sich das Addon und kauft sich einfach für 20$ das Adventurepack. Win-Win-Situation.


edit:
Quelle: http://forums.lotro.com/showthread.php?t=293755


----------



## Vetaro (1. Oktober 2009)

Aber wenn _jeder_ mit aktivem Account SoM bekommen hätte, hätte man es doch genausogut kostenlos machen können? In dem Forenthread steht doch auch nur was von _Mehrere-Monate-Abo_ o.o


----------



## Daytonaman (1. Oktober 2009)

Also verstehe ich es dann richtig, ich als LTA würde nichts fürs Addon zahlen und wenn mir die
zusätzlichen Sachen des Adventure Box egal sind, ist es sozusagen eine kostenlose Contenterweiterung
wie die früheren Bücher ??


----------



## Vetaro (1. Oktober 2009)

Nein. LTA-Besitzer kriegen das Addon geschenkt, _wenn_ sie für 20$ das Adventure Pack kaufen.

Die gerade von dir gestellte Annahme gilt für Leute, die ein über 2 oder mehr monate laufendes Abo abgeschlossen haben. Und immernoch: Nur für amerikaner, für uns deutsche gibts da noch keine regelung geklärt.


----------



## rhcurly (2. Oktober 2009)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Nur mal zum Vergleich:
> 
> Premiumdienst Charakter umbenennen: 10 $
> Premiumdienst Charaktertransfer: 25 $ (!)
> ...




Das ist so nicht richtig. Es würden sich durchaus die Leute über den Chartransfer etc. aufregen, wenn es essentiell für das Weiterkommen im Spiel wäre! Das das Addon dieses ist, ist ja wohl unbestritten. Ohne Addon, kein neues Gebiet/ Content/ Level 65 etc. Und somit hat die Disskusion über den Content des Addons und das Preis/ Leistungsverhältniss seine Daseinsberechtigung! 

Vergleiche bitte nicht Birnen mit Äpfel!


----------



## Teal (2. Oktober 2009)

Ich sehe es schon kommen: Habe am 5. Dezember Geburtstag. Da muss dann doch endlich mal ein Lifetime-Abo her! Das Addon ist dann quasi das Sahnehäubchen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ButcherX (2. Oktober 2009)

Wäre mal schön, wenn langsam was von der off. Seite kommt und nicht immer was die "amis" zahlen oder bekommen können, schliesslich sind wir hier in der EU und sollten auch etwas zeitnah informiert werden .


----------



## grunzhart (2. Oktober 2009)

rhcurly schrieb:


> Das ist so nicht richtig. Es würden sich durchaus die Leute über den Chartransfer etc. aufregen, wenn es essentiell für das Weiterkommen im Spiel wäre! Das das Addon dieses ist, ist ja wohl unbestritten. Ohne Addon, kein neues Gebiet/ Content/ Level 65 etc. Und somit hat die Disskusion über den Content des Addons und das Preis/ Leistungsverhältniss seine Daseinsberechtigung!
> 
> Vergleiche bitte nicht Birnen mit Äpfel!



Slots und Bankfach gehören aber nicht zum addon, sondern zum pack.
Und nur insoweit hatte Vetaro doch gesagt, dass man über den Preis nicht streiten sollte.

Wobei ich Vetaro widersprechen möchte. Ich bin GC-Spieler und mir ist das Paket völlig egal, sodass es mir auch wurscht wäre, wenn man es nicht im Handel kaufen könnte.^^


----------



## Vetaro (2. Oktober 2009)

rhcurly schrieb:


> Das ist so nicht richtig. Es würden sich durchaus die Leute über den Chartransfer etc. aufregen, wenn es essentiell für das Weiterkommen im Spiel wäre! Das das Addon dieses ist, ist ja wohl unbestritten. Ohne Addon, kein neues Gebiet/ Content/ Level 65 etc. Und somit hat die Disskusion über den Content des Addons und das Preis/ Leistungsverhältniss seine Daseinsberechtigung!
> 
> Vergleiche bitte nicht Birnen mit Äpfel!



Seit wann sind 2 Charakterslots und ein Bankfach zu Fortkommen im Spiel essentiell.


----------



## Rhonon_Dex (2. Oktober 2009)

da steht ja, dass man das Addon kostenlos bekommt,wenn man bis zum 31sten ein mehrmonatiges Abo holt. Gilt das auch für uns deutsche? dann würde ich nämlich mein acc reaktivieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vetaro (2. Oktober 2009)

Zum vierten mal: All das gilt aktuell _nur_ für Amerika und nicht für Europa!


----------



## DunklerRaecher (2. Oktober 2009)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Zum vierten mal: All das gilt aktuell _nur_ für Amerika und nicht für Europa!



Gilt das Pack für Europa auch?

SCNR  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

@BTT wenn man es auch hier bis 31.10. aktivieren muss, dann sollte CM langsam Gas geben
mit den Details.


----------



## ToxicAvenger (5. Oktober 2009)

Laut dem Lotro-Europe Forum gibts morgen die Infos für Europa und es gab/gibt schon einen zarten Hinweis darauf, dass es bei "uns" ein etwas anderes Angebot als in USA gibt.

Ich tippe darauf, dass es bei uns ein Paket geben wird und dann "friss oder stirb".

Greetz


----------



## lausebengel08 (5. Oktober 2009)

ToxicAvenger schrieb:


> Laut dem Lotro-Europe Forum gibts morgen die Infos für Europa und es gab/gibt schon einen zarten Hinweis darauf, dass es bei "uns" ein etwas anderes Angebot als in USA gibt.
> 
> Ich tippe darauf, dass es bei uns ein Paket geben wird und dann "friss oder stirb".
> 
> Greetz



danke für die meldung, obs auch ne dvd box gibt mit in zettelcode drinn? würde ich klasse finden


----------



## Vetaro (5. Oktober 2009)

Toxic, gib uns doch mal den Link :O


----------



## Caskaja (5. Oktober 2009)

Originally Posted by Satine



> As mentioned elsewhere, we still have some pieces of the puzzle in final approvals - once they are approved and ready we will go ahead with our announcement. (The timing of the announcement will not affect the tracked launch date, which, barring any issues is currently scheduled for the same week as US release).
> 
> It's worth noting that our offerings will differ slightly from the US pre-order offer too.



Das heisst, das es in der gleichen Woche kommt wie in den USA und das sich was an der PreOrder ändern wird.
Sobald alle Informationen da sind, wird es weitere Infos gebem


Das ist alles was ich gerade gefunden habe.

Mogen wird das COG Accountsystem kurz Offline sein, kann sein das sie dann die Preorder Option einbauen.


----------



## DawnD (5. Oktober 2009)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Zum vierten mal: All das gilt aktuell _nur_ für Amerika und nicht für Europa!



Ich warte, um ehrlich zu sein, nur noch auf die Frage

Ja gut und was ist mit Deutschland???


DawnD


----------



## Flixl (5. Oktober 2009)

*gelöscht*


----------



## Vetaro (6. Oktober 2009)

Hier übrigens mal wieder news, damit das HdRO-Forum nicht _noch mehr_ einschläft (ihr Trantüten könnt euch auch nur untrehalten, wenn euch mal einer 'was bietet...).

Developer Diary: Legendary Item System

Kurzform zusammenfassung:
- Den Entwicklern ist bewusst, dass das System sehr Zeitaufwändig ist.

- Zuerst einmal wird das System so geändert, dass die *Start-Legacies auf den Items besser* sind (Es sollen einfach keine Legacies aus den "blöden" Bonus-kategorien in die Zufallsliste kommen).

 Das heisst, dass man nicht mit einer eher blöden Waffe anfängt, in der Hoffnung, dass sie auf Level 40 doch noch irgendwas Nützliches dabei hat.

Die blödesten Legacies wurden aus dem Spiel entfernt, die zweitblödesten wurden etwas verbessert.

- Die beim Leveling der Waffe erhaltenen Legacies stammen (auch jetzt schon) aus einer anderen Zufallsliste - sie sind meistens etwas schlechter. Es kann aber durchaus auch vorkommen, dass eine der wirklich super-igen Legacies mal mit dabei ist.

- *Alle Legendären Zeitalter-Waffen haben jetzt Maximallevel 60*

- Bis Level 30 brauchen Waffen genauso viel Erfahrung wie Spieler zum Levelup.
*Von Level 30 bis 60 werden sie für jeden Level ab jetzt die gleiche Menge Erfahrung brauchen*. 
Drittes Zeitalter braucht 20,000 für jeden level,
Zweites Zeitalter brauchen 40,000
Und Erstes Zeitalter brauchen 80,000.

Dadurch werden 3ZA-Waffen nur noch ein Drittel der jetzigen Zeit zum Leveln brauchen. 2ZA-Waffen etwa zwei Drittel - und 1ZAler sind ein bisschen langsamer als aktuell.

Durch dieses System soll das Gefühl verringert werden, dass man nur noch endlos grindet, dieses Asia-MMORPG-Gefühl: Boah, und auf dem nächsten Level brauche ich _noch_ mehr!

 Beim Launch von Siege of Mirkwood werden die Erfahrungspunkte auf allen Waffen umgestellt - ausser 1ZAlern werden sich also viele vielleicht auf höheren Leveln wiederfinden. Das Neuschmieden wird ausserdem wieder gutgeschrieben, viele Spieler werden also mehrfach ihre Waffe neu schmieden können. (Achtung: Der Originaltext benutzt das Wort "Reset". Bitte deutet dies nicht mit "Auf null setzen" um. Es geht um re-set, also "Neu-Festlegen".)

- Hinzugefügt werden Items, mit denen Waffen verstärkt werden können.

* *Schriftrollen der Ermächtigung erhöhen das Level einer Legacy auf der Waffe*. Das kann so oft gemacht werden, wie man die Schriftrollen findet (klingt als würde man die also nicht Leichtherzig bekommen).

* Legacy-Tauschrollen ermöglichen das Auswechseln von Legacies - aktuell können nur Attribute wie Vitalität, Macht und dergleichen geändert werden. ((Heisst das, es geht um die Boni, die legendäre Waffen oben über der Legacy-Liste haben, ab Level 1?))

* Die Schriftrolle des Eintauchens (Delving) erhöht das Maximale Level einer Waffe von 60 auf 70. Mein Zerlegen der Waffe erhält man dadurch keinen Bonus. Auf Level 70 erhält man keine neue Legacy, kann nur normal eine der anderen Aufwerten.

- Der neue *vierte Runenslot, der nur von Handwerkern gefüllt werden kann*, wird genauer erklärt
_Jeder_ Beruf kann Runen herstellen - abhängig vom Beruf verbessern sie bestimmte Attribute. 

Ausserdem können besonders gute Handwerker auch noch große Runen herstellen, die nur sie selber benutzen können und die Boni auf Nahkampf, Taktik oder Heilung geben.

Ausserdem gibt's dann noch Stufe 9-Runen. Die sind genau wie die anderen, nur noch ein Level höher.


----------



## cbuffed76 (7. Oktober 2009)

Dankeschön für diese schöne und interessante Übersetzung!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

kann SoM kaum noch erwarten!


----------



## Telkir (7. Oktober 2009)

Danke, wie immer sinnvoll zusammengefasst.


----------



## garius74 (7. Oktober 2009)

Einen recht wesentlichen Punkt hat Vetaro "unterschlagen"

Das leveling wird dahingehend umgestellt, dass man beim Neuschmieden auf den Leveln 10,20 und 30 jetzt eine neue Eigenschaft auswählen kann (aus einen Pool B und zu einem geringen Prozentsatz aus einem Pool A (der die Anfangslegacies bildet))
und auf den Leveln 40, 50 und 60 erfolgt dann nur noch ein Upgrade einer bestehenden Eigenschaft.


Bisher war es ja so, das auf 10,30 und 50 neue Eigenschaften kamen.
Und die Upgrades bei 20 und 40 lagen.


----------



## ToxicAvenger (7. Oktober 2009)

Vetaro, super zusammenfassung, danke Dir!!!!

Hier noch den Link den ich schuldig bin, dass geplant ist in der gleichen Woche wie in den USA zu releasen.

http://community.codemasters.com/forum/sho...mp;postcount=65

Greetz


----------



## Vetaro (7. Oktober 2009)

Danke für die Ergänzung, Garius 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und mir ist gerade erst aufgefallen, was Satine da kluges gemacht hat: Dadurch dass sie erwähnt, dass sich das Veröffentlichungs-Datum nicht durch dessen Announcement verschiebt, hat sie eine große Menge blödposts in den Foren verhindert (á la "Ey die sollen mal schnell machen sonst kommen wir mit dem Addon ja gar nicht mehr hinterher").


----------



## Vetaro (10. Oktober 2009)

Entwicklertagebuch Skirmishes: Scharmützelsystem Teil 2: Geschichts-Instanzen8

Und hier nochmal auf englisch, mit Witzen, die in der Übersetzung verloren gegangen sind.

Dieses Tagebuch ist an sich nochmal eine etwas elaborierte Version von dem, was man bereits bei der _Ankündigung_ des Systems wusste. Am Ende findet sich aber eine kleine Ankündigung, nämlich welche Entwickler-Tagebücher noch kommen sollen:

- Zufallsprinzip und die Skalierung von Scharmützeln 
- Belohnungen
- Soldaten
- Zugang zu Scharmützeln
- Zusammenfassung

Das heisst, wir haben es hier mit einem Teaser für einen Teaser zu tun. Der vorletzte Punkt heisst auf englisch "Accessibility". Das heisst, es gibt möglicherweise keine _Zugangsbeschränkung_, sondern es wird vielleicht eher auf das System eingegangen, mit dem man 'n Skirmish startet.


----------



## Vetaro (16. Oktober 2009)

Habe mal wieder was für euch. Ein Video für Siege of Mirkwood.

Link zur Datei
Link zur Downloadseite (Relevante Datei: Die Belagerung des Düsterwalds: Vorstellung des Düsterwalds )


----------



## Vetaro (17. Oktober 2009)

Der Neuigkeiten-Post-Mann ist wieder da!

Entwicklertagebuch &#8211; Scharmützelsystem Teil 3: Zufallsprinzip und Skalierungen 
(Englische Version)

Hier noch ein Link zu einem Video, das absolut nichts mit dem Thema zu tun hat, welches ich aber nett finde. No Homo


----------



## Gustav Gans (17. Oktober 2009)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Hier übrigens mal wieder news, damit das HdRO-Forum nicht _noch mehr_ einschläft (ihr Trantüten könnt euch auch nur untrehalten, wenn euch mal einer 'was bietet...).



Es ist zwar immer wieder schön deine Übersetzung zu lesen, aber wie du selber zugeben musst, ist bei Buffed HDRO ein ungeliebtes Stiefkind. Warum sollte ich also dieses Forum nutzen? (Obwohl ich tu es ja grade  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Es fing mal recht gut an mit HDRO Shows und lies dann stark nach, schade aber daher nutze ich lieber das öffentliche Forum oder andere Seite für HDRO.

Aber deine Übersetzungen sind es ab und an Wert hier zu reinzuschauen, Danke. Ich bin des englischen nicht so mächtig.

Gruß
Gustav


----------



## Vetaro (17. Oktober 2009)

hier sind ja trotzdem genug User - die schreiben halt immer nur dann was, wenn irgendwas neues veröffentlicht wird :O


----------



## Godot (17. Oktober 2009)

Ich danke dir auch Vetaro für deine Infos!

Die Scharmützel finde ich mittlerweile sehr interessant, vor allem da es mehr zu sein scheint als "nur" pve battlegrounds.

1. Solo machbar (mir ist halt wichtig ales überhaupt einmal gesehen zu haben), aber die richtigen Belohnungen sieht man wohl erst in den größeren Varianten
2. Eine bekannte Location und die kleine Geschichte drumrum machen auch das Szenario interessant
3. Soldaten, da bin ich auch schon gespannt drauf

Was ich in Bezug auf Buch 9 und die Zukunft als sehr motivierend empfinde ist die Überarbeitung der Fraktionen. Zu lesen in Orions (blog) belt.

Insgesamt wird auch in Zukunft wieder einiges los sein in Mittelerde!


----------



## Telkir (17. Oktober 2009)

Ich kann jedem HdRO-Fan nur die buffedCasts ans Herz legen. Dort wird zwar viel zusammengequatscht, aber zu HdRO kommt eigentlich immer etwas. Ohne frisches Bildmaterial machen sich Video-Beiträge leider schlecht. News zu HdRO Ihr schnellstmöglich in der HdRO-Sektion.

Und irgendwelche Boss-Kills wollen wir doch eh nicht sehen - wir genießen das Spiel lieber. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*zieht seinen Piratenhut tief ins Gesicht, greift sich sein Fass Gerstensaft und verschwindet ins Wochenende auf der Risen-Insel*


----------



## Vetaro (17. Oktober 2009)

Telkir schrieb:


> *zieht seinen Piratenhut tief ins Gesicht, greift sich sein Fass Gerstensaft und verschwindet ins Wochenende auf der Risen-Insel*



Piraten sind blöd.


----------



## nirvanager1 (18. Oktober 2009)

Ich hab mal ne Frage...
im Forum hat mal jemand gemeint, dass mit dem neuen AddOn das Kampfsystem komplett überarbeitet wird
dh. die skills reagieren schneller usw. usf.
nun wollt ich fragen ob da jem ne offiziele Meldung dazu hat...also homepage oder news mässiges und das mir mal Linken könnte.
Denn ich habe vor wieder HdRO zu spielen...spiele grad wieder testversion...
und wenn das stimmt mit der überarbeitung dann fang ich fix wieder an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 meiene 42er Jäger wieder ausgraben

MfG

Nirva


----------



## Vetaro (18. Oktober 2009)

nirvanager1 schrieb:


> Ich hab mal ne Frage...
> im Forum hat mal jemand gemeint, dass mit dem neuen AddOn das Kampfsystem komplett überarbeitet wird
> dh. die skills reagieren schneller usw. usf.
> nun wollt ich fragen ob da jem ne offiziele Meldung dazu hat...also homepage oder news mässiges und das mir mal Linken könnte.
> ...



Ich kann dir das verlinken.

Um zu vermeiden, dass das wieder so ein Selbstläufer wie beim Legendäre-Waffen-Ding* wird: Es wird nicht _alles_ irgendwie besser, sondern Fähigkeiten können jetzt den Autoschlag durchbrechen.

_________________________________
* Ihr wisst schon, als die Leute sich aufgeregt haben, dass man jetzt wider erwarten nicht _eine_ legendäre Waffe für _immer_ hat. Das hatte nur nie jemand behauptet, das haben sich die Leute zusammengesponnen. Und sich dann darüber aufgeregt, dass das Feature nicht kam.


----------



## Edgehead (19. Oktober 2009)

Mal eine Frage zum neuen Addon on. Ich habe mir damals Lotro gekauft als es raus kam. Hab bisschen gespielt. Und dann irgendwie mal aufgehört. Würde jetzt wider anfangen hab aber nicht das Addon MoM. Muss ich mir das auch noch kaufen oder reicht es wenn ich SoM kaufe? bzw gibt's ein Angebot wo ich beide Addon kaufen kann?


----------



## abbrechen (20. Oktober 2009)

(sry, aber ich fande es einfach etas viel, alle Infos einzeln herrauszupicken und diese dann in meinem Wissen zu SoM herrauszunehmen.
Also schreibe ich nun einfach alles was ich weiss.^^)






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Codemasters Online gab heute Details zu Der Herr der Ringe Online: Die Belagerung des Düsterwalds, der digitalen Erweiterung zu dem preisgekrönten Online-Rollenspiel, bekannt.

Die Belagerung des Düsterwalds wird die Welt von Mittelerde nach Osten erweitern und die Spieler werden ihre Kräfte vereinen müssen, um auf ihrer Reise in den dunklen und gefährlichen Düsterwald den epischen Abschluss von Band II miterleben zu können.

Die Belagerung des Düsterwalds wird ab diesem Herbst als digitaler Download verfügbar sein und eine angehobene Höchststufe, eine neue Region inklusive der legendären Festung Dol Guldur, weitreichende Verbesserungen am Kampfsystem und den legendären Gegenständen sowie die Einführung von Scharmützeln beinhalten, bei dem die Spieler eigene, individualisierbare Soldaten trainieren und in Schlachten des Ringkriegs führen können.



> „2009 war ein Jahr mit beispiellosem Wachstum für Der Herr der Ringe Online und mit der Veröffentlichung von Die Belagerung des Düsterwalds steht uns der Höhepunkt noch bevor.“ so Jeffrey Steefel, Executive Producer von Der Herr der Ringe Online. „Mit dem Vordringen in die östlichen Gebiete werden die Spieler den um sie herum tobenden Krieg in Mittelerde miterleben können und das neue Scharmützel-System wird die Spieler und ihre Soldaten den Ringkrieg hautnah miterleben lassen.“



Neues in Die Belagerung des Düsterwalds:

    * *Der epische Abschluss von Band II:* Die Minen von Moria – Unter dem Kommando von Galadriel und Celeborn kämpfen sich die Spieler zusammen mit den Elben Lothlóriens durch Armeen von Orks bis nach Dol Guldur, der Festung der Ringgeister, vor. Die Erweiterung beinhaltet Buch 9 und den Epilog der umfassenden, epischen Geschichte, die mit der preisgekrönten Erweiterung Die Minen von Moria begonnen hat.
    * *Anhebung der Höchststufe* – Die Spieler können nun ihre Charaktere bis auf Stufe 65 verbessern und bekommen dadurch neue Eigenschaften, Tugenden, Fähigkeiten und Klassenaufgaben.
    * *Ohne Umschweife in den Kampf* – Das neue Scharmützel-System bietet umgehend für bis zu zwölf Spieler stets wiederholbare Kämpfe in wandelbaren Instanzen. Die Spieler können ihre eigene Armee erschaffen und nach ihren Wünschen anpassen und überall in Mittelerde in die Schlacht führen, in der sie durch Siege gegen die dunklen Kräfte größere Fähigkeiten erlernen können.
    * *An die Waffen* – Die Spieler dringen in die dunklen Verliese, tödlichen Arenen und grausamen Monster-Ställe von Dol Guldur, der Festung der Ringgeister, vor und werden in Drei- und Sechs-Spieler-Instanzen gegen Saurons Diener kämpfen. Zusätzlich wartet in dem neuen 12-Spieler-Schlachtzug die bisher gefährlichste Herausforderung auf die Spieler: Der Kampf gegen den Fürsten der Nazgûls.
    * *Weitreichende Verbesserungen an der Spielmechanik* – Turbine setzt die stetige Verbesserung an dem preisgekrönten Spiel mit umfassenden Änderungen an dem Kampfsystem und den legendären Gegenständen fort. Die Spieler werden eine schnellere Reaktion des Charakters in der Hitze der Gefechte wahrnehmen. Zusätzlich können die Spieler nun ihre eigenen legendären Gegenstände aus dem Zweiten und Dritten Zeitalter schmieden und die Stufe der Waffen auf bis zu 60 verbessern. Neue Attribute, neue Titel und ein viertes Feld für Relikte werden die Waffen noch einzigartiger und mächtiger machen.


Details zu dem europäischen Vorverkaufsprogramm und Kombi-Angeboten für Die Belagerung des Düsterwalds werden bald von Codemasters Online bekanntgegeben.

Erster Einblick (Video):
http://www.tentonhammer.com/node/74019


Hier noch die Übersetzung der Liste, dafür vielen Dank an Isenbar

* Siege of Mirkwood wird $ 19.99 (US) kosten, später werden weitere Details folgen
* Die epische Geschichte wird mit "Volume 3" als normales Content-Update Anfang des nächsten Jahres fortgeführt.
* Einige der Verbesserungen des Addons gelten für das gesamte Spiel, auch für Spieler die das Addon nicht erwerben
* "Skirmishes" sind PvE, nicht PvP
* Der neue Raid soll kein "Lair-Raid" wie der Wächter, sondern eher wie DN sein.
* 100+ Stunden soll das Addon an Spielspaß bieten
* Der Level wird auf 65 angehoben mit Zugang zu neuen Tugenden, Eingenschaften, Fähigkeiten und neuen Klassenquests
* Legendäre Gegenstände können bis lvl 60 gelevelt werden, es ist nicht bekannt ob dies nur für neue, oder auch alte gilt
* Legendäre Gegenstände bekommen nun Platz für 4 Runen, außerdem neue Vermächtnisse und Titel
* Legendäre Gegenstände aus dem 3. und 2. Zeitalter können hergestellt und verändert werden, Dev-Diary kommt in kürze
* "Skirmishes" geben Erfahrungspunkte und können ab lvl 30 betreten werden!

Skirmishes
* 12 Instanzen + Tutorial Instanzen
* Die Instanzen passen sich dem Level, von 30 bis 65, an. Ebenfalls passt sich die Instanz der Gruppengröße an, Solo, 3-Spieler, 6-Spieler und 12-Spieler
* Jede Instanz, z.B. Verteidigung der Wetterspitze, hat 9 optionale Herausforderungen, welche "Skirmish-Punkte" gewähren. Diese Herausforderungen ändern sich jedes mal ein klein wenig.
* Als Beispiel hier noch ein "Skirmish": Im tänzelnden Pony sind einige NPCs eingesperrt, und "Skarkey's" Männer versuchen es nieder zu brennen. Deine Aufgabe ist es das Wahrzeichen zu verteidigen.
* "Skirmish Punkte": Diese Punkte erhält man als Belohnung für die Instanzen und Quests. Diese können dann benutzt werden um seine eigenen Soldaten zu verbessern. Die Soldaten sind sehr anpassungs fähig: Sie können mit Tugenden aus ausgrüstet werden und ihr Aussehen ist auch anpassbar.
* Die "Skirmishes" können von überall betreten werden, ebenso können Freunde die Instanz auch von überall aus betreten. Jede Instanz hat eine dauer von 30 bis 50 Minuten. Wenn man fertg ist, kommt man an seine vorige Position zurück.
* Jeder Spieler hat einen Soldaten. Eine 12er Gruppe kann bis zu zwölf Soldaten in die Instanz führen + Kundigen und Hauptmann Begleiter!

Verbessertes Kampfsystem
* Autoangriffe werden die normalen Fähigkeiten nicht mehr verzögern.

"World Join"
* Dies ist das neue System wie man die "Skirmishes" betreten kann. Eine Dev-Diary kommt hierzu bald.

Epische Geschichte Buch 9 und weiter

* Unter dem Kommando von Celeborn und Galadriel, werden die Spieler am Kampf um Lothlorien teilnehmen und gegen Dol Guldur ziehen.
* Das Addon wird Buch 9 enthalten, welches die bisher meisten Kapitel beinhaltet.
* Ebenfalls wird der Epilog zu "Band II" enthalten sein. Quelle
* Neu! Buch 9 und der Epilog wird zum größten Teil im Düsterwald spielen, dass Addon wird also benötigt
* Neu!Buch 9 kann auch ohne den Abschluss von Buch 8 gestartet werden (oder auch ohne alle anderen Moria-Bücher außer Buch1)
* Neu!Buch 9 beinhaltet Instanzen, "Skirmishes", Monster-Jagd und einige Überraschungen

Pferde
* Pferde und auch Ziegen sind nun keine Gegenstände mehr, sondern Skills.
* Es wird eine neue Fähigkeiten geben, wenn man diese anklickt, kann man seine vorhandenen Pferde auswählen
* Man kann nun mit den Pferden durch Instanz-Eingänge reiten, zb. in der Housing-Ini
* Während man auf dem Pferd sitzt kann man nun mit NPCs handeln, und auch Emotes ausführen. Man wird Pferden Namen geben können.
* Es wird eine neue Ziege geben, die "Wild Goat"
* Es wird kein Limit bei den Pferden/Ziegen geben, man kann alle sammeln
* Dev-Diary ist auf dem Weg!

Lagerplatz
* Alle Charactere eines Accounts bekommen nun einen gemeinsamen Lagerplatz, 50 Items max. Ob dort auch gebundene Gegenstände weitergegeben werden können ist noch nicht bekannt.

Der neue Raid
* Noch kein Wort zur Strahlen-Rüstung
* Der Hauptraid wird in Dol Guldur sein, welcher ein Multiboss-Raid ist (Spalte oder DN).
* Das "Fell Beast" (Die geflügelten Wesen der Nazgul) wird einer der Bosse sein, ebenso der Lieutenant von Dol Guldur, 2. Anführer der Nazgul.
* Neu! Der neue Raid beinhaltet auch einen Cluster mit kleineren Instanzen für 3 und 6 Spieler.

Neue Ruffraktion: Elben des Düsterwalds


Weitere Infos:
http://www.massively.com/2009/09/08/pax-20...irkwood-part-2/

*Releasedatum*

Für die US Server am 1. Dezember
Wenn nichts dazwischen kommen sollte für Europa am 3. Dezember.


----------



## Manfred64 (21. Oktober 2009)

Ich hoffe, "Die Belagerung des Düsterwald" kommt nicht nur als DLC sondern auch als Kauf-DVD raus. Ich möchte die Software fix in Händen halten die ich kaufe und außerdem gebe ich meine Kreditkartendaten zur Zahlung übers Internet nicht her.

Weiß man schon was ob da für mich Hoffnung besteht?


----------



## abbrechen (21. Oktober 2009)

Also so wie es bisher aussieht wird es nur via Internet möglich sein, was ich aber irgendwie eine Frechheit finde, da sie nicht davon ausgehen können, dass jeder eine solche Zahlungsmöglichkeit vertreten kann.
Somit sparen die mal wieder nur Geld für die DvDs und Verpackungen. -.-
Hinzu kommt: Was machen Leute mit einer schwachen Internetverbindung?


----------



## cbuffed76 (22. Oktober 2009)

abbrechen schrieb:


> Hinzu kommt: Was machen Leute mit einer schwachen Internetverbindung?



... ob die überhaupt LotRo spielen, sei mal dahingestellt...

ich finde es gar nicht so verkehrt, auch mal alternative Content+Bezahlmethoden auszutesten.
Ich selbst hab auch lieber was "Greifbares", aber wenn das letztendlich dem Spiel zugute kommt und LotRo damit auch länger am Leben hält, dann soll es so sein.

Is halt wie n umfangreicherer Patch, der halt ausnahmsweise mal was kostet...

Ich denke mal die nächste Erweiterung wird dann wieder in einer Box sein.


----------



## Knurrbauch (22. Oktober 2009)

Wurde ja schon indirekt bestätigt, ich glaube in einem der Videos von der PAX09. Und _nein_, es wird (noch) nicht Rohan sein, das teilte der nette junge Mann auch schon mit. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheONE§ (22. Oktober 2009)

abbrechen schrieb:


> ...
> Somit sparen die mal wieder nur Geld für die DvDs und Verpackungen. -.-
> Hinzu kommt: Was machen Leute mit einer schwachen Internetverbindung?



die zeiten wandeln sich. genau die diskussion hatten wir vor 15 jahren, als spiele erstmals auf cd ausgeliefert wurden...mei, das gab vielleicht nen aufschrei bei den besitzern von diskettenlaufwerken.

bei mir persoenlich nehmen die ganzen sammlereditions nur platzweg im regal und verstauben.
ich find nichts schlimmes am download. ok, ich hab auch dsl...aber das duerfte man von spielern, die ein online game spielen (wollen) auch erwarten koennen, oder.


----------



## Jayla (22. Oktober 2009)

Gocu schrieb:


> Echt? Ich weiß nicht ob es schon immer so war oder ob sie die Regeln geändert haben, aber ich bin bei beiden angemeldet und das seit ich 15 oder 16 bin. Bisher gab es auch keine Probleme und ich bezahle oft damit. Ein Einzelfall kann ea auch nicht sein, denn ich kenne genug die PayPal und/oder Click & Buy haben und noch nicht 18 sind.




Keine Kreditkarte. Kein click&buy, kein PayPal. Ich trau den Läden nicht und die negative Kritik gibt mir bislang recht.
Entweder Überweisung oder ich zock nicht. So einfach ist Bergbau.

Die wollen mein Geld, also sollen die es mir nicht so schwer machen, es ihnen in den Rachen zu werfen.


----------



## abbrechen (22. Oktober 2009)

> ... ob die überhaupt LotRo spielen, sei mal dahingestellt...


Ich spiele laggfrei, aber brauche eine Ewigkeit um was downzuloaden.




> Ist halt wie ein umfangreicherer Patch, der halt ausnahmsweise mal was kostet...
> Ich denke mal die nächste Erweiterung wird dann wieder in einer Box sein.


Nein, SoM ist das Add-On für 2009 und sie testen es einfach mal als Downlad. -.-
2010 kommt dann RoR (Riders of Rohan) raus, was schon offiziell bekannt gegeben wurde.
Und diese wird dann hoffentlich in einer Box sein.


----------



## Vetaro (22. Oktober 2009)

Entwicklertagebuch: Scharmützel-System Teil 4: Soldaten in Mittelerde
 (Englische Version)

Nennenswert find' ich: Soldaten sind nicht etwa einfach Pet2 ("Jetzt in noch cooler!") sondern praktisch einfach NPCs, die man im Vorhinein skillen kann. Man steuert sie nicht (anscheinend hat man nur einen Angriff-Button mit deutlichem cooldown), sie machen das alles von selbst. Find' ich gut.


----------



## Knurrbauch (23. Oktober 2009)

abbrechen schrieb:


> Nein, SoM ist das Add-On für 2009 und sie testen es einfach mal als Downlad. -.-
> 2010 kommt dann RoR (Riders of Rohan) raus, was schon offiziell bekannt gegeben wurde.
> Und diese wird dann hoffentlich in einer Box sein.



An dieser Stelle mal folgendes:



> In einem Interview mit Gamerzines hat der PR-Manager Adam Mersky bekannt gegeben, das Anfang 2010 das nächste kostenpflichtige Addon (Volume 3) erscheinen wird.
> 
> Das Addon wird nicht wie viele vermutet haben "Riders of Rohan" heißen sondern einen anderen Namen tragen, welchen wurde leider noch nicht verraten. Bestätigt wurde allerdings die Arbeit an einer weiteren Erweiterung. "Siege of Mirkwood will arrive in December and will mark the conclusion of Volume II of LOTRO's epic story. We will be kicking off Volume III in our first update of 2010. The story incorrectly presumed that Volume III is called Riders of Rohan.[...]"






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## abbrechen (23. Oktober 2009)

> Das Addon wird nicht wie viele vermutet haben "Riders of Rohan" heißen sondern einen anderen Namen tragen,


Oh, dann habe ich es genau andersherum gelesen,v erlesen naja kann passieren.
Ob nun RoR oder nicht, es läuft auf daselbe hinaus. =)


----------



## Knurrbauch (23. Oktober 2009)

abbrechen schrieb:


> Oh, dann habe ich es genau andersherum gelesen,v erlesen naja kann passieren.
> Ob nun RoR oder nicht, es läuft auf daselbe hinaus. =)


Tut es nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> "[...] The story incorrectly presumed that Volume III is called Riders of Rohan [...]"



Soll heißen: Volume III (oder von mir aus auch Band III) hat bisher grundsätzlich nichts mit Rohan zu tun. Da das Spiel nicht 1:1 dem Weg der Gefährten hinterherhechelt (Evendim, Forochel, Angmar anyone?), sondern den Ringkrieg in verschiedenen Aspekten angeht, ist durchaus eine Reise nach Thal zum Erebor möglich, vielleicht auch Dunland um dann in der Folge durch die Pforte von Rohan den Weg nach Osten einzuschlagen (immer im Hinterkopf behalten, dort ist Isengard, da muss man so oder so lang...) oder oder oder... Steefel hat selbst irgendwann irgendwo gesagt, dass es noch zu früh wäre für Rohan, das war kurz nach Moria, also noch nicht lange her; vielleicht findet man das noch bei tentonhammer oder so - ich hab die Quelle jedenfalls nicht mehr vorliegen, aber vertraue auf mein Gedächtnis. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## abbrechen (24. Oktober 2009)

> Tut es nicht.


Tut es wohl und zwar dass dann Volume III entweder als Verpackung im Laden erscheint oder nicht.
ergo du hast mich missverstanden oder nicht scharf genug kombniert, ist ja auch egal.


----------



## Knurrbauch (24. Oktober 2009)

Das stimmt wohl, egal ob Rohan oder nicht, es wird als Retailversion in die Läden kommen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wobei: auf der Vorbestellseite von Düsterwald gibt's nun ein Dreier-Set mit SvA, MoM und SoM was mir auch schwer nach Retailverpackung ausschaut... seltsame Lösung finde ich.


----------



## abbrechen (25. Oktober 2009)

Ja, das Dreierpacket ist schon um einiges mehr seltsamer als SoM.
Ich vermute mal dass das zweier Packet, SoA & MoM geschickt werden und nach der Installation der Kunde dann das Spiel auf SoM updaten kann.

Ich finde es jedenfalls immer noch schade dass es ein Online Add-On ist, da ich nur per Maestro- u. EC-Karte zahlen kann, welche genau für Deutschland total buggy sind. -.-
EC steht in der Auswahl der Bezahlweisen und die deutsche Meastro Card hat im Gegensatz zur der aus England keine Verifizierungsnummer, welche aber unabdingbar für die Vorbestellung ist.


----------



## Knurrbauch (25. Oktober 2009)

Die Bezahlmethoden sind behämmert, das muss man Codemasters echt mal lassen. Aber ich meine, da sollte doch noch irgendwas nachgebessert werden? Oder ist das heimlich, still und leise vom Tisch gefallen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## abbrechen (25. Oktober 2009)

Es gibt auch seit einiger Zeit einen FAQ, in dem die Frage zur Bezahlweise auch mit drin ist.
Zwar sind noch nicht alle Fragen (und unsere Lieblingsfrage ebenfalls nicht -.-) beantwortet, aber die liste wird aktualisiert, sobald es Neuigkeiten gibt.
http://community.codemasters.com/forum/sho...ad.php?t=389208

EDIT: Es gibt noch keine eindeutige Antwort, was aber schon mal fest steht ist, dass man sein Erweiterungspack, welches du dir dann mit der neuen und hoffentlich guten Bezahlweise kaufst, keine Bonusgegenstände enthalten wird.
Damit ist das Reittier und der Umhang für alle deine Charaktere gemeint.


----------



## Thorfold (25. Oktober 2009)

Finde es eigentlich gut , dass sowas auch mal ausprobiert wird , weil ich wohne hier auf dem Land , und bin froh eine 16k Leitung zu haben , weil der nächste MediaMarkt/Saturn einfach 50km weg ist , und ich als Schüler da schlecht hinkomme.
Das einzig nähere ist ein Müller , der allerdings nur die Grundversion von HdRo verkauft , und der ist auch eine halbe Stunde weit entfernt.


----------



## Norei (27. Oktober 2009)

Knurrbauch schrieb:


> Soll heißen: Volume III (oder von mir aus auch Band III) hat bisher grundsätzlich nichts mit Rohan zu tun. Da das Spiel nicht 1:1 dem Weg der Gefährten hinterherhechelt (Evendim, Forochel, Angmar anyone?), sondern den Ringkrieg in verschiedenen Aspekten angeht, ist durchaus eine Reise nach Thal zum Erebor möglich, vielleicht auch Dunland um dann in der Folge durch die Pforte von Rohan den Weg nach Osten einzuschlagen (immer im Hinterkopf behalten, dort ist Isengard, da muss man so oder so lang...) oder oder oder... Steefel hat selbst irgendwann irgendwo gesagt, dass es noch zu früh wäre für Rohan, das war kurz nach Moria, also noch nicht lange her; vielleicht findet man das noch bei tentonhammer oder so - ich hab die Quelle jedenfalls nicht mehr vorliegen, aber vertraue auf mein Gedächtnis.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, wurden da ein paar Sachen verdreht. Anfang 2010 startet Band III als kostenloses Buch. Dort wird es vermutlich auch ein neues Gebiet geben, aber nicht Rohan. Das nächste Bezahladdon (mit Box) wird dann Band III abschließen (und könnte durchaus Die Reiter von Rohan heißen, schließlich heißt Band II ja auch nicht Die Minen von Moria, sondern nur dass Addon).

CM arbeitet daran, SvD auch über einen "normalen" Weg zur Verfügung zu stellen. Dies wird aber nicht vor dem 3.12. geschehen. Ob es klappt, ist auch noch nicht 100% sicher. Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass es irgendwann Anfang nächsten Jahres dann ein GTC mit SvD-Code gibt.


----------



## Knurrbauch (27. Oktober 2009)

Norei schrieb:


> [...] Anfang 2010 startet Band III als kostenloses Buch.


Yup.


> Dort wird es vermutlich auch ein neues Gebiet geben, aber nicht Rohan.


Yup.


> Das nächste Bezahladdon (mit Box) wird dann Band III abschließen


Es _ist_ Band III, ganz unmissverständlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


> (und könnte durchaus Die Reiter von Rohan heißen, schließlich heißt Band II ja auch nicht Die Minen von Moria, sondern nur dass Addon).


_Ingame_ könnte das Band durchaus Die Reiter von Rohan heissen, da Turbine/CM die Addons allerdings auch als Volume respektive Band verkaufen, kommt man da schon mal durcheinander. Kleines Missverständnis. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Norei (27. Oktober 2009)

Knurrbauch schrieb:


> Es _ist_ Band III, ganz unmissverständlich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Nein, es ist nicht Band III. Band III beginnt mit einem kostenlosen Buch und endet mit dem Addon als Höhepunkt. Es gibt zu dem Namen (weder ingame noch dem des Addon) keine offiziellen Aussagen, entsprechende Aussagen in dem Bericht wurden später wieder gestrichen.


----------



## Vetaro (27. Oktober 2009)

Hallo! Belege bitte! Ihr mögt es nicht gemerkt haben, aber wir sind jetzt gerade auf dem "Nein!" "Doch!" "Nein!"-Niveau angekommen.


----------



## Knurrbauch (27. Oktober 2009)

Also, noch mal zum mitschreiben: Das nächste Addon wird den Titel Band III: <name tba> tragen. Ingame wird Band III schon vorher durch einen Buchpatch gestartet, welcher durchaus einen anderen Namen tragen kann, als der des Addons. Deckungsgleich mit den (bestätigten) Informationen, die Mersky im Zuge der PAX09 geäußert hat. Die gestrichenen Infos betreffen diese Überlegungen überhaupt nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das Video zu Steefels Aussage habe ich nicht mehr gefunden, weiß nicht ob es tentonhammer war oder wo auch immer. Schade eigentlich.


----------



## Norei (28. Oktober 2009)

Knurrbauch schrieb:


> Das nächste Addon wird den Titel Band III: <name tba> tragen.


Hast du dazu einen Link? Ich hätte nämlich gedacht, dass es nur <name tba> heißt.


----------



## Vetaro (28. Oktober 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Massively.com: SoM Developer-Tour

Entwicklertagebuch: Regionen des Düsterwalds (Englisch)

Und ihr beiden habt jetzt Kindergartenverbot!


----------



## Olfmo (28. Oktober 2009)

Danke für die Links Vetaro.

Ich zitiere mal aus dem Bericht von massively.com

"Essentially, it seems that Turbine wants you to be able to acquire most items in the game -- as well as items exclusive to Skirmishes -- through the collection of these Skirmish Marks. This adds a whole new game-play style for those who may enjoy progressing their character through an alternate to questing."

Es geht um die Tokens oder Punkte, die man durch die Scharmützel bekommt. Dass man dadurch seinen Söldner verbessert und sich Buffs oder ähnliches für die Scharmützel kaufen kann, war ja abzusehen. Was aber ist gemeint mit "acquire most items in the game" bzw. "progressing their character".
Ich fände es absolut in Ordnung, wenn man sich relativ gute Items dort erarbeiten kann, natürlich mit dem entsprechenden Aufwand. Es bleibt abzuwarten, was dann ausgeschlossen wird und was man erwerben kann. Natürlich haben wir noch keine genaueren Informationen, würde mich aber mal interessieren was genau damit gemeint ist. Bekommt man in den Scharmützeln gleich gut EP wie durch Quests? Immerhin wird von einer Alternative zum Questen gesprochen.


----------



## ToxicAvenger (28. Oktober 2009)

@ Vetraro. Alles roger bei Dir?

meinste CM haut dann im ersten Quartal 2010 gleich noch ein Addon raus? Kann ich mir schwer vorstellen, oder?

Grüße


----------



## Vetaro (28. Oktober 2009)

ToxicAvenger schrieb:


> @ Vetraro. Alles roger bei Dir?
> 
> meinste CM haut dann im ersten Quartal 2010 gleich noch ein Addon raus? Kann ich mir schwer vorstellen, oder?



Du bist total blöd und... du hast ein Raucherbein!


----------



## ToxicAvenger (28. Oktober 2009)

Vetaro...jetzt steh ich etwas auf dem Schlauch.......Rauche doch gar nicht!


----------



## grunzhart (28. Oktober 2009)

ToxicAvenger schrieb:


> @ Vetraro. Alles roger bei Dir?
> 
> meinste CM haut dann im ersten Quartal 2010 gleich noch ein Addon raus? Kann ich mir schwer vorstellen, oder?
> 
> Grüße



Wieso sollte das denn im Belieben von Codemasters stehen?
Wenn Turbine das nächste addon dann veröffentlichen will, wird Codemaster es in Europa vertreiben. Außer Turbine übernähme den Vertrieb selbst.
Oder glaubst Du, das addon würde in diesem Fall Anfang 2010 in Amerika verkauft und Europa müsste z.B. 6 Monate warten?

Bedenkt man, dass wir im Dezember für einen patch bezahlen, käme der Termin im ersten Quartal 2010 für ein reguläres kostenpflichtiges addon durchaus in Betracht.


----------



## Vetaro (29. Oktober 2009)

Tentonhammer: Siege of Mirkwood Preview


----------



## Norei (29. Oktober 2009)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Tentonhammer: Siege of Mirkwood Preview


Daraus: 





> The “Legendary Items” vendor looks like it may be the most popular when the content goes live.


Ich gehe also davon aus, dass es Waffen des ersten Zeitalters dort gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## abbrechen (29. Oktober 2009)

Wäre auch seltsam wenndie 12 MannInstanz soetwas nciht droppen würde.
Was jedenfalls feststeht ist dass es eine 4. Runenart gibt, der man wieder hinterherjagen darf, um seine Waffe zu verbessern.


----------



## Vetaro (29. Oktober 2009)

Die von Craftern hergestellt wird, ja. Und über die wir schon lange viel mehr wissen als in dem Artikel da steht.


----------



## abbrechen (29. Oktober 2009)

Sicher, ein Artikel kann ja auch nicht ALLES wissen.


----------



## Vetaro (29. Oktober 2009)

Stimmt, Artikel wissen grundsätzlich gar nichts.


----------



## Norei (30. Oktober 2009)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Stimmt, Artikel wissen grundsätzlich gar nichts.


Aber bestimmte Artikel ein wenig mehr als unbestimmte Artikel. "Wer, wie, was? Der, die, das!"


----------



## abbrechen (30. Oktober 2009)

> Stimmt, Artikel wissen grundsätzlich gar nichts.


Klar doch, ein zweiseitiges Interview mit Jeffrey Steefel (Executive Producer für LotRo) und einem Video mit dessen SoM Preview sagt überhaupt nichts aus.
Stimmt schon. -.-


----------



## Gocu (30. Oktober 2009)

abbrechen schrieb:


> Klar doch, ein zweiseitiges Interview mit Jeffrey Steefel (Executive Producer für LotRo) und einem Video mit dessen SoM Preview sagt überhaupt nichts aus.
> Stimmt schon. -.-



Vetaro meinte einfach kein Artikel kann etwas wissen, weil Artikel nicht leben und deshalb auch nicht denken können. Er hat nicht gesagt das dieser Artikel nichts aussagt. Klar kann ein Artikel einem Informationen geben, aber er selbst weiß nichts.


----------



## nirvanager1 (30. Oktober 2009)

frue mich auch schon aber muss noch moria kaufen xD


----------



## Vetaro (30. Oktober 2009)

Entwicklertagebuch &#8211; Scharmützel-System, Teil 5: Belohnungen  (Englisch)

Sie haben's kapiert. Endlich: Spieler auf hohen Leveln oder in großen Gruppen erhalten besonders gute Tauschmarken.
_Aber_ man kann auch schlechtere gegen die besseren Marken eintauschen: Es dauert halt ein bisschen.

Das ist genau das, was ich ja schon lange wollte: Dass man wieder mit jedem beliebigen Spielstil alles erreichen kann. Dass Solo-Spieler letztendlich vergleichbar stark sein können wie Raider (auch, wenn sie dafür länger arbeiten müssen).

 Jetzt müssen wir nur noch hoffen, dass die Entwickler sich die gewonnene Sympathie nicht direkt wieder zerstören, indem sie _wieder_ so einen Fehltritt wie das mit den Strahlen machen.


----------



## Norei (31. Oktober 2009)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Das ist genau das, was ich ja schon lange wollte: Dass man wieder mit jedem beliebigen Spielstil alles erreichen kann. Dass Solo-Spieler letztendlich vergleichbar stark sein können wie Raider (auch, wenn sie dafür länger arbeiten müssen).


Leider funktioniert das nur, wenn man Strahlenrüstung und 1.ZA-Waffen für die Skirmishmarken bekommt. Das ist noch die große Unbekannte.


----------



## Vetaro (31. Oktober 2009)

Genau das meine ich: Ich hoffe, dass man mit der im Solo-Skirmish erhaltbaren Rüstung allen content freispielen kann, den auch normale Raid-Spieler spielen können. Ich finde es völlig okay, wenn 1ZA-Waffen nur bei richtigen Raids abfallen, und wenn die, die in die schwersten Instanzen gehen, Rüstungen bekommen, die nochmal +5 mehr auf Macht geben (oder so).

Aber es sollten wieder alle alles spielen können, wenn sie sich nur genug mühe geben.

 Hab' ich schon erwähnt, dass ich immernoch nicht in DN war, weil es einfach keine Gruppen dafür gibt (bzw. nur volle, geschlossene Gruppen)?


----------



## MelvinSmiley (31. Oktober 2009)

Wundert mich nicht im Geringsten, dass dich keiner mitnehmen mag.....Davon abgesehen verpasst man nicht wirklich was, wenn man DN nicht macht.


----------



## Vetaro (31. Oktober 2009)

Das war... deep. Ehrlich. Richtig tiefsinnig, wie du die Zusammenhänge verknüpftest und die Sprachlichen Mitel anwandtest, um letztendlich unauffällig zu vermitteln, dass ich berüchtigt-bekannt bin. Du solltest echt stolz sein, dass du so fähig im Beleidigen bist. Mit anderen Worten: Du hättest genausogut "Weil du eben blöd bist" sagen können. Thema Kindergarten und so.


----------



## abbrechen (31. Oktober 2009)

> Entwicklertagebuch – Scharmützel-System, Teil 5: Belohnungen (Englisch)
> 
> Sie haben's kapiert. Endlich: Spieler auf hohen Leveln oder in großen Gruppen erhalten besonders gute Tauschmarken.
> Aber man kann auch schlechtere gegen die besseren Marken eintauschen: Es dauert halt ein bisschen.
> ...


Das ist aber eine ziemlich kesse Antwort die ich natürlich an deiner Stelle nachvollziehen kann.
Da du anscheinend kein Raider bist.
Was ich widerum nicht verstehen kann warum du die Strahlenrüstung nieder machst.




> Hab' ich schon erwähnt, dass ich immernoch nicht in DN war, weil es einfach keine Gruppen dafür gibt (bzw. nur volle, geschlossene Gruppen)?


Schon mal etwas von Sippen gehört?
Sind kleine nette Vereine die immer in solche Instanzen gehen und sich gegenseitig helfen.
Musst du mal ausprobieren, tolle Sache.
Ohnehin würdest du mit pug-Runs nur wipen.






> Genau das meine ich: Ich hoffe, dass man mit der im Solo-Skirmish erhaltbaren Rüstung allen content freispielen kann, den auch normale Raid-Spieler spielen können. Ich finde es völlig okay, wenn 1ZA-Waffen nur bei richtigen Raids abfallen, und wenn die, die in die schwersten Instanzen gehen, Rüstungen bekommen, die nochmal +5 mehr auf Macht geben (oder so).


Es würde mich auch nciht stören, aber +5 Macht ist da schon etwas wenig.
Das sollte wirklich reinhauen.
Vergleichsweise haben sie es ja schon mit den 6mann Instanzen und deren +10 Strahlenrüstungen (Fil Gashan & Co.) und für Raider DN.
Ich vermute und hoffe mal dass sich die Rüstungswerte ungefähr so unterschieden werden.

EDIT: Einige von euch wissen es sicherlich, aber es gibt neue Screenshots.
Dieses mal vom Krabbeltal.

Zur Galerie


----------



## Vetaro (31. Oktober 2009)

Hui. Das hier ist die erste Spinne in HdRO, die meine ernsthafte Arachnophobie mal so richtig zum pulsieren gebracht hat.



abbrechen schrieb:


> Das ist aber eine ziemlich kesse Antwort die ich natürlich an deiner Stelle nachvollziehen kann.
> Da du anscheinend kein Raider bist.
> Was ich widerum nicht verstehen kann warum du die Strahlenrüstung nieder machst.



Die Meinung, die ich hier vorgestellt habe, ist nicht etwa besonders extrem, "kess" oder selten. Tatsächlich ist das Spiel mit diesem Prinzip groß geworden.

Vor dem Erscheinen von Moria war es so: Selbst als frischer Level-50-Charakter noch mit billigster Ausrüstung wurde man mühelos bei Raids in die schwerste Instanz des Spieles mitgenommen. Und bis auf den Endboss hat auch praktisch jede Gruppe es dort durch geschafft.
 Nicht jeder besuchte Raids wie die Spalte, aber niemand beschwerte sich darüber. Denn: Handwerker konnten Rüstungen herstellen, die so gut waren, dass man sich darüber streiten kann, ob das Spalteset oder die Handwerker-Rüstung stärker sind. Das heisst, dass auch nicht-Raider sich nicht wie "Untermenschen" fühlen mussten, weil ihr Spielstil genauso akzeptiert war.

Dieses ganze System wurde erst mit Moria aufgebrochen: Erst seitdem beschweren sich Handwerker, dass ihre Rüstungen nichts mehr wert sind (Weil ja alle die Strahlen _brauchen_)  und dass ihre Schwerter nicht mehr benutzt werden (Lange zeit konnten sie ja nichtmal 2-ZA-Waffen herstellen).




> +5 Macht ist da schon etwas wenig.
> Das sollte wirklich reinhauen.



Deine Einstellung ist eine sehr WoWisch-Kapitalistische Sicht, du möchtest lieber einen großen Unterschied zwischen den verschiedenen Spielern sehen, damit die stärkeren sich besser fühlen können. Ich denke aber, dass es _letztendlich_ eh eher um das _Gefühl_ geht, toll zu sein: Und ob man da +5 oder +50 Macht hat, macht letztendlich nicht mehr viel aus, solange man _die beste Rüstung_ trägt.

 Hingegen denen, die diese super-Items _nicht_ haben, geht es deutlich schlechter. Auch hier geht es wieder nur um die Gefühle: Es fühlt sich einfach viel blöder an, wenn man Spieler sieht, die viiiel höhere Werte haben als man selber (z.B. weil dann auch Spieler sagen "Nein, du bist nicht gut genug ausgerüstet, dich nehmen wir nicht mit", was es, wie gesagt, vor Moria nicht gab).

Das heisst, wenn man Items mehr angleicht und "die schere nicht zu weit auf macht", verbessert das die durchschnittliche Stimmung der Spieler sehr. Sehr.




> Schon mal etwas von Sippen gehört?



Schonmal was von Rollenspiel-Sippen gehört, deren Ziel nicht ist, in Raids zu gehen? Deshalb hänge ich mich an andere Raidgruppen dran, die nicht ausschließlich aus einer Sippe bestehen.

_____________________________________________

Ausserdem: Ich habe das gesamte Strahlenset 1, inklusive Helm und Schulter.

Und ich suche auch nicht nach einer zufälligen Gruppe, sondern nach einer festen - wobei mir auch eine Random-Gruppe recht gewesen wäre, um es auch nur mal von innen zu sehen.

Und ich hatte übrigens auch das erste Set vollständig.


----------



## Toni_Himbeere (1. November 2009)

Die Heile Angmarwelt will ich ja hier nicht stören, aber frisch 50ig mit Questitems ist da auch keiner in die Raids gestiefelt. Bzw. ist er vielleicht doch und hat da dennoch nichts gerissen.

Wir hatten nie nen Barden z.b. ohne Battlerezz dabei oder nen Hauptmann ohne Mittelerdebuff.

Jeder hatte Buch der Taten auf 5+ usw. usf..

Viele hatten auch teilweise Craftingrüstungen/teile an. Aber das auch erst später als die Beryllsplitter etc. eingeführt wurden.

Sicher in Helegrod kam man immer bis zum Drachen.

Aber mal ehrlich so ne langweiligen Bosse wie den Riesen oder diesen Angmarin da in Helegrod will doch auch keiner mehr sehen.

Dabei wird das denke ich im Düsterwald wieder ähnlicher werden, da man erst ab +8Grauen kauert und nicht schon ab +5Grauen.

Ich weiss ja nicht wieviel Grauen die neuen Raids haben werden, aber irgendwo hier las ich, das das DN-Set für Dol Guldur reichen soll.

Kann also gut sein, dass man nach Dol Guldur auch mit 60 oder 80Strahlen (rein von der Rüstung) kann. Dann ist man zwar nur bedingt brauchbar also mit 7Grauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber man kann ja mal reinschaun.

Die Graueneffekte sollen ja auch angeglichen werden.

Gruss

Micha


----------



## grunzhart (2. November 2009)

Toni_Himbeere schrieb:


> Die Heile Angmarwelt will ich ja hier nicht stören, aber frisch 50ig mit Questitems ist da auch keiner in die Raids gestiefelt. Bzw. ist er vielleicht doch und hat da dennoch nichts gerissen.
> 
> Wir hatten nie nen Barden z.b. ohne Battlerezz dabei oder nen Hauptmann ohne Mittelerdebuff.
> 
> ...



Dem muss ich widersprechen.
Nach Helegrod oder Spalte wurden sehr oft randoms mitgenommen und die waren sehr oft nur mit Questbelohnungen bestückt. Die hergestellte Ausrüstung ist, da praktisch genauso gut (damals) ein Fall für sich, auf den ich jetzt nicht nochmal eingehen werde.
Mit besseren Taten war es natürlich leichter, aber so wenig wie Ausrüstung als Ausschlusskriterium Anwendung fand, so wenig kontrollierte man die Tugenden, bevor einer mitgehen durfte (jedenfalls habe ich das nie erlebt, bevor Moria rauskam; es mag aber auch diesen anderen Typ Spieler in HdRO geben).
Der Riese oder die Angmarim sind sicherlich keine hochkomplexen Gegner gewesen, aber ich sehe auch nicht, dass in Instanzen nur Gegner auftauchen dürften, die mehrere Phasen aufweisen, in denen von dem Spieler der Klasse x das Verhalten y abverlangt wird und sonst praktisch nichts, damit nicht bei Zuwiderhandeln der Schlachtzug stirbt. Das mag so mancher spannender finden, andere empfinden die Herabsetzung zum BOT nervig.
Allerdings nicht halb so nervig wie die item-Spirale und die Zugangsbeschränkung über die Ausrüstungsgegenstände...(ich werde nie verstehen, warum man nicht bei der alten, erfolgreich erprobten Variante geblieben ist).

p.s.
ganz vergessen:
Barden ohne BR und Hauptmann ohne Mittelerde waren zwar nicht die Regel, wurden deswegen aber nicht ausgeschlossen.


----------



## Toni_Himbeere (2. November 2009)

Hmm also ich spreche bei Angmar jetzt nicht davon das Buch7-14 mit wirklich tollen Questbelohnungen Implementiert waren, sondern davon als Buch6-7 das Ende bildete. Da hatte mein Schurke mit Questbelohnungen auf lvl50 grad mal 2k Moral.

Die Craftingrüstungen waren damals weitaus schwerer (mir gefiel das alte System besser) herzustellen, da Trophäen von speziellen Gegnern gesammelt werden mussten.

Ich wollte mit meinem Post einfach auch mal darauf hinweisen, das man Angmar meist immer aus der Sicht von kurz vor Moria betrachtet, wo alles recht einfach gemacht wurde, man restlos alles Zügig bekam.

So war bis glaub Buch14 ein geätztes Beryllring Rezept noch wirklich was wert. Danach jedoch nicht mehr. Usw.

Naja ein Barde in der Spalte ohne Battlerezz wurde auch schon da öfters abgelehnt/ohne Hoffnungsfeld beim Balrog usw..

Ich wurde früher auch schonmal mit meinem Schurken aus einer Randomgruppe in Carn Dum gekegelt weil man mir sagte das es mit 2 Schurken nicht machbar wäre.

Diese Leute und sachen gibt es nicht erst seit Moria, die waren auch schon früher da.

Ich bin jetzt auch nicht der riesen Fan vom Strahlenkram nur dieses früher war alles umsonst und heute ist alles total blöd gequarke nervt mich halt dann doch schon.


Ein PuG RAid in der Spalte ohne Tugenden mit reinen Questbelohnungen(und zwar nicht die Buchbelohnungen die es damals noch nicht gab) ohne Klassenquest und legendären Skills ist damals genauso gewiped wie in Dar Narbugud ein Raid ohne Strahlen. Nur das man halt in der Spalte (wenn man denn bis zum Boss so kommt) gegen Bosse spielen konnte und das geht aktuell nicht mehr. Aber daran wird ja auch gearbeitet sodass es wieder geht. 

Buch der Taten reden wir damals von an die 700 zu besiegenden Warge um die Tugend in Angmar um +1 zu steigern. Das wurde dann irgendwann halbiert usw.

Zu den Hochkomplexen Gegnern. Ich brauche diese auch nicht. Aber es gibt nunmal Bosse die schön zu spielen sind und andere eben nicht.

So empfinde ich Thorog, Balrog, Thrang und die Spinne aus Helegrod als nette Bosse die mir Spass machten. Genauso wie die Trolle aus DN, der Blinde und die Fürstin.

Aber der Riese und der Angmarin sind halt einfach total langweilig. Das hat dann auch nichts mit Bot s und kaum fehlertoleranz zu tun. Sie sind einfach langweilig. Nicht umsonst wurde der Riese der für 24Leute ausgelegt sein soll mit 6Mann gelegt.

Man muss es definitiv mit dem Schwierigkeitsgrad nicht übertreiben, aber so untertreiben wie bei den Bossen in Helegrod oder den ersten 4Bossen in der Spalte muss man es auch nicht.


Lange Rede kurzer Sinn. Ich will mit meinem Post nur sagen, das nicht alles früher toll/toller war und aktuell alles doof ist.

Gruss

Micha


----------



## Vetaro (2. November 2009)

Der Raid, mit dem ich direkt nach dem Erscheinen der Spalte dort rein gegangen bin, war nach ca. drei Abenden bei Thrang, und knapp 4 Abende später beim Balrog. Und ich weiß, dass meine Wächterin damals tatsächlich nur schlechteste Ausrüstung hatte, mein erster Charakter ist nämlich im damals frisch erschienenen Bilwissdorf 50 geworden und direkt am gleichen Tag in eine Spalte-Gruppe eingezogen.



Ich glaube, wir sehen hier unterschiedliche Problemquellen: Mir ist die tatsächliche schwierigkeit nicht so wichtig. Mir ist die Ownage-Kurve wichtig. (Die habe ich mal in diesem Blogeintrag erlärt, unten bei Itemization (1))

Es geht mir darum, dass vor Moria die bestausgerüsteten Charaktere einen nur gerade Spürbaren Unterschied zu den normal-ausgerüsteten Charakteren hatten.
 Eine normale Waffe für Stue 50 macht irgendwie 27 Schaden oder so. Eine gecrittete Waffe, oder die aus der Spalte, macht vielleicht 27,5

 Seit Moria sind die Unterschiede zwischen den normalstarken und den besonders starken charakteren um ein vielfaches gestiegen. Eine Waffe des 1.Zeitalters ist deutlich, ich glaube sogar um ca. 10 Punkte unterschied, stärker als eine des 3.     Das sind natürlich Beispielzahlen, die auch bei anderen Ausrüstungsteilen bestehen.

Das Haupt-Problem ist aber dieses Gating, dass nicht mehr jeder alles probieren kann*. Den Balrog habe ich erst viele Monate nach dem Erscheinen der Spalte besiegt. Aber ich habe ihn schon nach wenigen Versuchen _gesehen_! Macht die Bosse von mir aus killerschwer, aber gebt mir die möglichkeit, einen ernsten Versuch an ihnen zu unternehmen.

Und _das_ möchte ich wiederhaben.



_________________________________________________
* Strahlen sind ja noch eine softcore-Methode des gear-Gatings. In WoW wurde man ja schließlich tatsächlich über die eigentlichen Item-Werte gegatet, das heisst, ein frischer 60er-Charakter ist Welten von der Stärke eines T2-ausgerüsteten 60ers entfernt. Das finde ich dann nämlich *wirklich* schlimm.


----------



## Toni_Himbeere (3. November 2009)

Die Chance aufs sehen bekommst du ja wieder. Zwar n bissel anders und dann mit 7Grauen ohne Kauern, aber schaun kannst du.

Sicher geht das Vetaro nur wenn ich schon die MMO Fachbegriffe sehe die du hier auspackst, so ist mir auch klar, dass du so ein Spiel nicht zum ersten mal spielst. Dazu besaß der Wächter jetzt nicht so wichtige legendäre wie ein Barde oder Hauptmann. Und Hut ab, meinen Wächter mit Minimalausrüstung hats da drin zerissen. Also ganz so einfach wie du es sagst war es zumindest für mich damals nicht. Gutes Equip hat schon damals die Fehlertoleranz beachtlich erhöht so wie heute auch.

Das Kampfsystem krankte damals allgemein. Nicht umsonst wurde es überarbeitet. Ein Wächter mit an die 37%Blocken  war und ist nunmal zu viel. Aber das ist auch eine Sache gewesen die sein musste(meiner Meinung nach). Das wiederum zog/zieht nach sich, dass man als Tank besser ausgerüstet sein muss.

Das mit den Waffen sehe ich nicht ganz so. Ich hatte bis vor 2Wochen auch noch eine 2Za Waffe(mit tollen legacies) und damit jedlichen Content gespielt und auch durchgespielt. Mit meinem Runenbewahrer spiele ich sogar noch mit 3Za Waffen(und bis auf die fehlenden 10lvl kann das ding mit allem mithalten). Also allgemein kann man das dann doch nicht sagen.
Ich weiss aber worauf du hinaus willst. Für Klassen die vom Physischen Schaden abhängig sind ist eine 1Za Waffe eine zu hohe Aufwertung gegenüber einer 2Za Waffe. Aber das sie benötigt wird sehe ich z.b. nicht so.

Problem Gating: 

Ist aktuell definitiv vorhanden und soll ja auch nicht raus gepatched werden. Aber dennoch wird ja dran gedreht. Strahlen nur noch Auswirkungen in Raid/Instanzen. 
Kauergrenze wird von 5Grauen auf 8Grauen hoch gesetzt.Wenn die Grauenwerte jetzt nicht überproportional steigen ist es dann ja so ähnlich wie vor Moria. Sicher man muss sich hier und da ein Strahlenteil besorgen aber bei leibe nicht alle um mal rein zu schauen. Mir persönlich wäre eine Resistenz als Gating auch lieber weil nicht eine so extreme Abgrenzung zwischen passt und passt nicht.

Für mich ist das Spiel seit Moria nicht schlechter geworden. Sicher das Gating(auch das das Grauen so verhunzt wurde und zum reinen Gate wurde finde ich sehr schade) ist jetzt auch nicht so meine Sache und hier und da gibts sachen die mich auch ärgern. Aber im groben macht mir Hdro seit Moria mehr Spass. Mehr Instanzen für 1,3 und 6, 12 Spieler als zuvor. Einzig was mir n bissel abgeht sind so Dungeons wie Sanur etc..

Wie ich in meinem Vorpost schonmal schrieb. An Hdro wird ja dauernd gearbeitet. Bestes Bsp. das LI Waffensystem. Alle hacken darauf rum das eine Waffe nicht ein Spielerleben mit einem levelt so wie mal irgendwann gesagt. Mal ehrlich ich glaube das System war mal so ausgelegt. Waffenschaden über schnetzlen von Orks/Spinnen etc.. Langsames Waffenleveln(ich glaube nicht das es ein versehen war, dass man nur Waffenep über die Soloinstanzen bekamm) und auch das beschaffen von Relikten war bestimmt nicht so gedacht (level 200 lila Waffen auf lvl2 und zerstöre sie für ca. 1x8er Rune). Nur der Spieler selbst war damals schon am maulen. Mähh ich hab nicht meine 5 Wunschlegacies auf der Waffe in der Stärke von 5/6. Mähhh ich muss ja ewig leveln bis zum Waffenende und dann bekomm ich dafür nicht wirklich viel. Mähh Relikte besorgen dauert zu lang wie könnte es schneller gehen??Mähh droppen ja immer nur 1Za Hüter Waffen. Ist ja alles Grindlastig alles mies und alles doof.

Und genau das hat meiner Meinung dazu geführt, dass man aktuell seine Waffen in 4Tagen über eine eingeführt Questreihe bequem richtung Endlevel bolzt. Man sich bequem seine 1Za Wunschwaffe holt und sind die legacies nicht gut holt man sich einfach noch eine usw. usf.. 

Ich denke wäre das System wie es die Leute die immer auf der "ich will ne Waffe die ein Leben lang mit mir levelt" rumreiten , dann würden jene noch mehr über den Grind schreien. Ich frag ich eh warum man sich da so ein Bein aus reisst. Mir fehlen auf allen Charaktären mind. immer 1legacie, meist eher 2. Und???? Ich spiele alles durch kein Problem. Die Leute zwingen sich das sehr oft selbst auf, setzen sich da unter Druck wo es doch eigentl. garnicht nötig ist.

Gruss

Micha

PS: Den Schwierigkeitsanstieg wie in der Spalte hast du in DN ja auch. Nur das die 2Trolle da halt am Eingang zusammen kämpfen. Bis zum Blinden ist das doch auch alles Trash. Aber das Gating ist nicht gut, sehe ich genauso.


----------



## Vetaro (3. November 2009)

Das mit dem "Eine Waffe die mit dem Charakter mitlevelt, sodass man nur noch eine braucht und dann nie wieder eine neue" wurde übrigens nie gesagt. Das haben die User gesagt. Die Entwickler haben uns noch nie derartig über kommenden Content angelogen. Der Content von Buch 7, also Lothlorien, war auch nie angekündigt, in MoM enthalten zu sein. Das haben die User gesagt.




> Die Chance aufs sehen bekommst du ja wieder. Zwar n bissel anders und dann mit 7Grauen ohne Kauern, aber schaun kannst du.



Das habe ich aber nicht gesagt. Ich sagte "Macht die Bosse von mir aus killerschwer, aber gebt mir die möglichkeit, einen ernsten Versuch an ihnen zu unternehmen". Die Betonung liegt auf ernst, wie in Ernstnehmbar. Oder wie in "Wenn meine Gruppe nur aus Highskill-Spielern bestünde, könnte sie es schaffen".


----------



## Toni_Himbeere (3. November 2009)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Das mit dem "Eine Waffe die mit dem Charakter mitlevelt, sodass man nur noch eine braucht und dann nie wieder eine neue" wurde übrigens nie gesagt. Das haben die User gesagt. Die Entwickler haben uns noch nie derartig über kommenden Content angelogen. Der Content von Buch 7, also Lothlorien, war auch nie angekündigt, in MoM enthalten zu sein. Das haben die User gesagt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jein es gab mal irgendwo so ne halbgare Marketing Aussage. Auch aus der Betaphase von Moria lässt sich schließen, dass es mal so gedacht war. Damals bekam man Schadensarten und Titel für die Waffen. Aber ist ja nun auch schnee von gestern. Wie gesagt denen ist ja nicht nach 8Monaten aufgefallen, mensch haben wir ja die Jagdquestreihe voll vergessen.

Ernsthaft ist der Versuch sehr wohl, solang nur 1-2 Leute mit 7 Grauen rumeiern und es nicht grad der Tank ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Es ist nicht mehr so luxeriös wie zu Angmarzeiten, aber ganz so schwer wie in Moria ist es dann auch nicht mehr.

Einen Killschweren Boss hatten wir ja auch mit Watcher 2.0. Hattest dir das Amerikanische Forum dazu mal durchgelesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

? Was ist mit der Schattenbinge? Da hast du mal nen Boss der nicht gleich beim anschaun umfällt und such dafür mal ne Randomgruppe.

Ich denke wir sind uns von unseren Ansichten gar nicht so fremd. Aber man kanns halt nicht allen recht machen. 

Die einen wollen knüppelharte Bosse mit kaum Fehlertoleranz. Andere wiederum wollen Bosse die man mit verschiedensten Klassenzusammenstellungen auch mal nach nem schweren Arbeitstag ohne großartig stress umhaun kann und wiederum ein anderer mag Bosse die nicht statisch sondern flexibel sind und nicht immer nach Schema F ablaufen.

Der eine mag lieber 6er Gruppen und der nächste lieber 3er und 12er Instanzen. Und der nächste will die Story meist Solo nachspielen. Der übernächste macht RP und setzt voll auf fluff.

Vielleicht ist ja für einen der mit Moria nicht so glücklich war das neue Scharmützelsystem was. Ich finde es klingt intressant und spassig.

Ich wünschte mir auch wieder mal einen Boss wie Udunion. Aber man bekommt halt nicht immer alles was man sich wünscht.

Naja das wichtigste ist doch das man sich auch auf Content mal einlässt der einen nicht direkt anspricht. So bin ich bestimmt kein RP´ler. Aber dennoch hatte ich schon öfter solche begegnungen und dabei einen Heidenspass, einfach weil ich mich darauf eingelassen habe.

Gruss

Micha


----------



## Vetaro (6. November 2009)

Madhouse Tavern: Hands-on Time with Mirkwood


----------



## Vetaro (7. November 2009)

Entwicklertagebuch: Scharmützel-System Teil 6: Zugänglichkeit und mehr (Englische Version)


----------



## Vetaro (12. November 2009)

Hier ein Log des letzten Entwicklerchats auf Warcry.com

Zusammenfassung von Genesis im Hdro.de-Forum: 


> Ein paar Dinge vorweg: Mirkwood ist größer als Eregion. Es wird nur einen neuen Skill für jede Klasse geben, mit 62. Alle Skirmish-Tauschsachen sind für jeden zugänglich, da kleine Marken gegen große und große gegen kleine getauscht werden können. Es wird Tonnen neuen Zierwerkes über die Marken geben. Es ist nicht in Planung das Strahlensets gecraftet werden können. Um nach DolGuldur zu gehen kann entweder das DN-Set herhalten, oder aber das neue Set das man über den HM in DG bekommen kann.



Zusammenfassende Übersetzung von Genesis:


> Skirmish-Marken
> Alle Gegenstände die über Marken und Abzeichen zu beziehen sind können auf jede Art erlangt werden. Die kleinen Marken aus den Einer-, und Dreierinstanzen können gegen Große aus den Secher-, und Zwölferinstanzen eingetauscht werden und umgekehrt. Somit ist es hierbei egal ob man alleine, oder mit einer Gruppe los zieht.
> 
> Strahlenset vom Crafter
> ...



(Quelle)


----------



## Thoraros (12. November 2009)

Warum bekommen die Amis das Addon kostenlos sofern sie reaktivieren? Und warum gibt es dort eine Wiedersehenswoche und hier nicht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Fragen über Fragen ..^^


----------



## kogrash (12. November 2009)

Thoraros schrieb:


> Warum bekommen die Amis das Addon kostenlos sofern sie reaktivieren? Und warum gibt es dort eine Wiedersehenswoche und hier nicht?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ganz einfach, anderer publisher.

ob das pfiffig ist, bei einem internet-spiel so verschieden zu verkaufen, sei mal dahingestellt....


----------



## Norei (12. November 2009)

Ein neues Dev Diary zum Thema Dol Guldur ist da:
http://www.lotro.com/gameinfo/devdiaries/5...cing-dol-guldur

Demnächst mit Splash Schaden und Terror.


----------



## Vetaro (12. November 2009)

wichtig, wichtig:
The radiance requirements for the new raid zone can be met by acquiring enough barter tokens from the cluster. These tokens can be acquired regardless of completing challenge modes; but succeeding at the cluster’s challenges will reward you with bonus tokens which will get you outfitted in radiance gear that much faster.

Das heisst - das System, das für die Moria-Instanzen eingeführt wird, wird auch in SoM gelten: Wenn man zu blöd ist, um auch nur den zweiten Boss zu besiegen, kann man auch 30 000 mal den ersten Boss besiegen: _irgendwann_ hat man das Setteil zusammen. So ein glück. Wichtige entscheidung!


----------



## Olfmo (13. November 2009)

Wah ich platz gleich vor Vorfreude 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das neue System für die Setteile finde ich super, ich persönlich fand das alte System in Ordnung, aber das neue wird denke ich vielen Spielern besser gefallen. Etwas schade finde ich es, dass es nur einen neuen Skill pro Klasse gibt und es klingt ja ganz nach den Level 52 Skills für alle Klassen, wo auch nur ein vorhandener verbessert wurde, so dass man Verderbtheiten entfernen konnte. Da mein Main Barde ist, freut es mich natürlich um so mehr, dass endlich diese Verzögerung nach dem Casten von Ermutigung verschwindet, gestern erst hätte es mich beim Watcher mal wieder fast erwischt, weil ich noch schnell geheilt habe und nicht mehr rechtzeitig abbrechen konnte als der Schrei kam.


----------



## Vetaro (13. November 2009)

Zum Heilungs-root fällt mir ein, dass noch vor zwei Wochen ganz andere Kommentare von den Entwicklern kamen, aus der Richtung "das ist aktuell so gewollt". Ich glaube aber, sie haben wahrscheinlich zwei Argumente dafür gefunden:

1. Es macht keinen Sinn. Es ist einfach bescheuert.

2. Sollte der Schwierigkeitsgrad eines Spieles nicht darin bestehen, dass man gegen die Spielmechanik kämpfen muss. Wenn in einem alten Jump and Run die Steuerung dermaßen Grütze ist, dass man selbst bei normalen sprüngen verkackt, dann ist das kein gutes Spiel - und wenn man als Barde sinnloserweise an den boden gefesselt wird (vorallem während einer aktion, die ja nichtmal irgendwie entscheidend ist - meiner meinung nach sollten die Barden ihre verdammten gitarren einfach in der Hand behalten!), dann ist das ebenso kein gutes Spieldesign.


----------



## Styr74 (13. November 2009)

Erstmal danke für die Info's.
Was ich interessant finde ist die Tatsache dass man offensichtlich die alten Angmar Instanzen für 65 Char. interessant machen will, vllt. über einen besonderen Hardmode. Ist vllt. noch Spekulatius aber wäre schön wenn es in die Richtung ginge.
Nun habe ich noch ne Frage was ich nicht verstehe:
Das Strahlensystem in Dol Goldur. Brauche ich das alte DN Set auch für die normalen 3er oder 6er Inis oder nur für den 12er Raid. Wäre ja unlogisch oder?
Ich bin immer davon ausgegangen, dass man wie in Moria auch über die kleinen Instanzen im HM die Strahlenteile für den Raid sammeln kann. Ein weiteres Gate in Form vom Besitz des DN Sets würde ja die Masse von den Dol Goldur Inis auschliessen. 
Vllt. kann mich ja jemand aufklären, finde die mir bekannten Aussagen recht verwirrend.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Norei (13. November 2009)

Styr74 schrieb:


> Das Strahlensystem in Dol Goldur. Brauche ich das alte DN Set auch für die normalen 3er oder 6er Inis oder nur für den 12er Raid. Wäre ja unlogisch oder?


Nur für den 12er Raid.


----------



## Olfmo (13. November 2009)

@Styr74:

WarCry Leatherfoot:Can I submit this question?Are there any plans to revisit the existing less frequented instances like Fornost/CD/Uru to make that great content more useful like hard modes etc.?

Orion First step is to get through the re-vamp. Then we will review the situation and see about getting "Epic" versions of instances. It is unlikely that you will hear anything about this in the next year or so. In terms of re-vamping, however, we are starting that with Garth Agarwen. The next major instance to see revision will be Fornost. (Again, this will be an ON-LEVEL revision)
Orion ...and when I say the next year or so...I could mean ever...


Er sagt nur dass vielleicht irgendwann in der Zukunft (oder auch nie) mal darüber nachgedacht wird, erstmal wird das ganze überarbeitet, jetzt ist erstmal Fornost dran und dann sehen sie weiter...


----------



## Styr74 (13. November 2009)

@Norei danke für die Info

@Olfmo ist mir bewusst, schrieb ja auch das es wohl noch Spekulation ist. Finde es aber gut das darüber zumindest mal nachgedacht wird. Die Inis sind eigentlich zu schön um in Angmar zu verstauben. Blizz hat ja auch wa ähnliches mit Naxx und Ony gemacht. Fände es halt schön.


----------



## TheONE§ (13. November 2009)

ich denke mal, bei naxx und ony wars den entwicklern von blizzard grad langweilig,
und sie wollten ihre alten kinder nochmal zum leben erwecken.
und soweit ich das aus der ferne gehoert habe, sind die remakes viel zu leicht geraten.

mir sind neue instanzen lieber, ausser sie bestehen exakt nur aus einem boss.

ja und solang man in CD und URUGARTH noch die klassengegenstaende fuer die 4te
epische faehigkeit holen muss, sieht man die inis doch noch regelmaessig. wenn
auch nur noch in ner 3er gruppe mit sechzigern.
das "alte" CD feeling (welches ich allerdings verpasst habe), das wird sich sowieso 
nie mehr einstellen. sollen sie besser die finger von lassen und sich neues ausdenken.


----------



## Styr74 (13. November 2009)

TheONE§ schrieb:


> ich denke mal, bei naxx und ony wars den entwicklern von blizzard grad langweilig,
> und sie wollten ihre alten kinder nochmal zum leben erwecken.
> und soweit ich das aus der ferne gehoert habe, sind die remakes viel zu leicht geraten.
> 
> ...




Nun ja nur weil Blizz es so macht, muss Turbine es ja nicht genauso machen. Der Classic Content von WoW wurde aber von der Comunity immer gelobt, und deshalb hat man wohl ein Remake gemacht.
Mit den Klasseneitems gebe ich Dir recht, nur wird es die in Zukunft auch über die Skirmish Ini's geben. 
Fände es halt gut ne Art Hardmode Option einzufügen, mit etwas gepimpten Mops. Dann können 65er auch mal nen Retrorun machen.

Übrigens zu meiner Frage oben, bei HDRO.de gibts ne gute Erklärung zum neuen Dol Goldur Cluster.


----------



## Norei (13. November 2009)

TheONE§ schrieb:


> ja und solang man in CD und URUGARTH noch die klassengegenstaende fuer die 4te
> epische faehigkeit holen muss, sieht man die inis doch noch regelmaessig. wenn
> auch nur noch in ner 3er gruppe mit sechzigern.


Aber auch die brauchst du doch nur noch bis 3.12. Dann gibt es nämlich alle Klassengegenstände bei den Skirmishhändlern. Und die Klassenbücher bei den Klassentrainern.


----------



## Vetaro (13. November 2009)

Norei schrieb:


> Aber auch die brauchst du doch nur noch bis 3.12. Dann gibt es nämlich alle Klassengegenstände bei den Skirmishhändlern. Und die Klassenbücher bei den Klassentrainern.



Da müssen wir hoffen, dass die geupdateten Angmar-Instanzen noch in einem halben Monat eingefügt werden können.


----------



## Vetaro (14. November 2009)

Entwicklertagebuch: Neues Hauptmenü (Englisch)


----------



## Vetaro (15. November 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## simoni (15. November 2009)

wow der launcher sieht ja mal fett aus O.O
Vetaro ist der Screen von dir?


----------



## Vetaro (15. November 2009)

Nö, hierher. Ich bin nicht in der Beta und weiß nichts (und das sage ich nicht, weil ich unter einer NDA stünde).


----------



## Norei (15. November 2009)

Nur Schade, dass der Skirmish-Preview nur von 1:30 bis 5:00 Uhr nachts MEZ ist. Ich würde gerne mal wieder über Bullroarer stromen.


----------



## Olfmo (21. November 2009)

http://www.lotro.com/gameinfo/devdiaries/5...bution-by-class

grade gesehen, dev diary zu den legacies auf den legendären waffen, mit kompletter übersicht aller legacies für alle klassen (aber ohne genaue stats^^)


----------



## TheONE§ (23. November 2009)

seh ich das richtig,

dass beim Identifizieren einer legendären Waffe (bevorzugt) Vermächtnisse aus Gruppe A ausgewählt werden
und dass danach bei jedem Neuschmieden (bevorzugt) welche aus Gruppe B hinzukommen?

Vorteil, dadurch dass in Gruppe A so ziemlich die staerksten Vermächtnisse enthalten sind,
sieht man nach dem Identifizieren sogleich, wie gut die Waffe geworden ist, und muss nicht mehr
bis Stufe 50 hoffen, dass noch eins der starken Vermächtnisse dazukommt?!


----------



## Vetaro (23. November 2009)

Genau darum gehts - man soll viel früher erkennen, ob die waffe was taugt. Deshalb kriegt man neue vermächtnisse ja auch bis stufe 30, und nicht abwechselnd alle 20 level.


----------



## TheONE§ (25. November 2009)

sry, hab meine frage verschoben, die passt besser in den NDA ist weg thread.


----------



## Flixl (27. November 2009)

*gelöscht*


----------



## Gocu (27. November 2009)

Flixl schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr von den beutesäcken für 7€?
> ich find zumindest das mit dem charslots etc gut da es echt doof wäre, wenn man solche spieltechnischen/funktionen nichtmehr bekommen könnte. Anders als die items haben sie ja einen wirklichen nutzen.



Ich habe eigentlich nichts gegen den Beutesack. Ich meine man kann die Items auch per Gold Edition etc. erwerben nur dort ist es billiger und man hat alle Items bzw. nur die Items.

Ich werde mir den Beutesack nicht holen, da ich die Items zum Großteil schon habe, aber es gibt bestimmt leute die dieses Angebot nutzen werden.


----------



## Vetaro (27. November 2009)

Ich hab nicht mit hierhin geschrieben, dass es diese Sachen geben wird, weil die keinerlei verbindung mit der NDA haben und schon vor über einem Monat bekannt waren.

Oh, übrigens halte ich leute, die (auch bzgl. des WoW-Pet-Shops) nun von Itemshop und Spiel-geht-den-Bach-runter reden, für blöde blödmänner die bitte nach blödmanistan gehen sollen.


----------



## Flixl (27. November 2009)

*gelöscht*


----------



## Vetaro (27. November 2009)

Flixl schrieb:


> 1. Dies ist nicht der NDA ist gefallen thread.
> 2. habe ich es als kleinen diskussionsgrund benutzt da hier ja sonst nicht soooo viel los ist
> 3. habe ich mich nicht darüber beschwert oder in irgendeiner weise itemshop und weltuntergang oder ähnliches angedeutet



1 ist mein fehler, aber 3 war eine antwort auf antizipierte antworten auf deine Frage. Ich habe nicht _dir_ unterstellt, das gesagt zu haben, sondern ich weiß, dass sich bereits leute tummeln, die auf plumpeste und blödeste Weise darzulegen vorhaben, weshalb das Spiel kaputtgehen wird, weil man für einen unwichtigen Geldbetrag unwichtige Items erhalten kann.


----------

